# Characters With BEAUTIFUL Imperfections



## Judge Spear (Dec 17, 2013)

If it's one thing I adore it's when a "perfect" character has a glaring physical imperfection that may seem bizarre but is beautiful and sexy as all Hell. It doesn't have to be something gross or flatout weird, but something you normally wouldn't like that...just works.

Fucking Eliza. Best example so far from me. Undead monster babes are hot. It's weird as FUCK, I know, but it's so damn awesome. ;w;

I actually know a lot of people with a boner for Two Face.

Summa yours?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 17, 2013)

Zuko from Avatar the Last Airbender.


----------



## Zenia (Dec 17, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Zuko from Avatar the Last Airbender.


Yes! I love his scar. 

Is this just for animated characters? 'Cause one I like is Xander from Buffy. Well, I like him in all the seasons, but Season 7 Xander because 



Spoiler



he gets an eye gouged out


. Also, I liked Dilandau from Escaflowne... just the part about his scar. ... I like scars. XD


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 17, 2013)

My penis, but Im sure its against the rules to post pics of that.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 17, 2013)

Um, I guess Raziel counts,
because his whole body's all kinds of fucked up.






He sure is pretty, though.
The bishiest ghoul.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 17, 2013)

Tricerachops. Somehow the scar only makes her more sugoi.


----------



## Deo (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh I love characters like this. And it's so rare.  People just hate to create imperfections on characters, somehow the public often just sees this as a flaw, so more often than not we see the dumb "small non-disfiguring eye scar" (like Kakashi from Naruto). It's obviously not detracting from the characters appearance, it's just a cop out. I really hate the "oh my character just happened to scar in an attractive fashionable manner".



			
				Television Tropes said:
			
		

> tend to scar in an attractive, fashionable manner â€” usually a single neat pale line, flush with the skin and placed in one of the following strategic locations: straight across one cheek, straight down from beneath the eye (popular with tough and/or grizzled characters), or straight up from the eyebrow.​




One of my favorite flawed characters is Hassan from *The Kite Runner*, with a cleft lip and palate. It's hugely symbolic, as his father has nerve damage and cannot smile, and Hassan smiles so often but with his tragically deformed face.


Edit: I miss read this.  I love characters with non beautiful imperfections. I really hate the beautiful imperfections, like, why do designers/creators/writers keep creating imperfections that just happen to be pretty? That's not terribly realistic. Gimme some scars.​


----------



## Fay V (Dec 17, 2013)

Deo said:


> Oh I love characters like this. And it's so rare.  People just hate to create imperfections on characters, somehow the public often just sees this as a flaw, so more often than not we see the dumb "small non-disfiguring eye scar" (like Kakashi from Naruto). It's obviously not detracting from the characters appearance, it's just a cop out. I really hate the "oh my character just happened to scar in an attractive fashionable manner".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love how they did that in the Phantom of the Opera movie. 
Pretty much every stage show he looks like a goddamn wreck under the mask, I can understand making it a half face later on so you could see more emotion from the actor, but in the move it's barely anything and the horrific scar just sort of looked like he had a mask glued to his face so it was a bit sweaty and wrinkly.

By love here I do mean despise by the way.


----------



## Antronach (Dec 17, 2013)

Let's not get on how Ugly Betty was more like Big Glasses and Braces Betty...


----------



## Deo (Dec 17, 2013)

Or if you do get a scarred character they get killed off, nobody remotely ugly seems to get a happy ending. Especially if the character with imperfections is female. 





RIP Charra, you scarred up badass.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 17, 2013)

Glad I'm not the only one here who enjoys this sort of thing.
 Voluptuous "Frankenbabes" always get me. I've seen a few furries do it during Halloween though I can't think of any other specifics. Basically the whole multicolored sewn together body part thing. So gorgeous. ;w;

And yes, Zuko has the best scar. It means something and they show how he got it. Not to mention it's not the animu slash over the bridge of the nose. It's actually a burn making it highly relevant to his character.

Anyone remember when Vash the Stampede took off his coat? It was brief and late in the show, but it spoke a million words. Since he NEVER wanted to kill anyone he took the hits. Perfect story telling.


----------



## Littlerock (Dec 17, 2013)

90% of the characters in Franken Fran belong in this thread. I think.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh hey, you know what was fucking awesome? 

Toothless and Hiccup. Fuck yo crippling damage, gonna overcome that shit and mastery puberty apparently


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Anyone remember when Vash the Stampede took off his coat? It was brief and late in the show, but it spoke a million words. Since he NEVER wanted to kill anyone he took the hits. Perfect story telling.


Oh heeeellll yeah. They don't even say it outright at the time. You see the scars and have to piece together that "This is what happens to him for being an actual pacifist."


----------



## Deo (Dec 17, 2013)

Polly from "Girl Interrupted"?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 17, 2013)

Sentient zombies from any fiction, I guess.


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 17, 2013)

Fay V said:


> Oh hey, you know what was fucking awesome?
> 
> Toothless and Hiccup


couldn't agree more bud!


----------



## Teal (Dec 17, 2013)

Fay V said:


> I love how they did that in the Phantom of the Opera movie.
> Pretty much every stage show he looks like a goddamn wreck under the mask, I can understand making it a half face later on so you could see more emotion from the actor, but in the move it's barely anything and the horrific scar just sort of looked like he had a mask glued to his face so it was a bit sweaty and wrinkly.
> 
> By love here I do mean despise by the way.


It looked like a sunburn. :/



XoPachi said:


> Anyone remember when Vash the Stampede took off his coat? It was brief and late in the show, but it spoke a million words. Since he NEVER wanted to kill anyone he took the hits. Perfect story telling.


I saw it in the manga. Very nice.


And on the topic of Zuko.... how about the lame-ass scar they gave him in the live action movie? -_-


----------



## Littlerock (Dec 17, 2013)

Teal said:


> It looked like a sunburn. :/



I've had worse sunburns than that too! Such shit.


----------



## Teal (Dec 17, 2013)

Hey Zuko where'd your scar go?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 17, 2013)

Wow. Had this tab open on my fucking phone. Lookin like was viewing the thread all damn day. -_-


----------



## Teal (Dec 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Wow. Had this tab open on my fucking phone. Lookin like was viewing the thread all damn day. -_-


Hahahahahahaha


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 17, 2013)

Teal said:


> Hey Zuko where'd your scar go?



nnnNNNGHHH that movie. that. fucking. _argh_.

Zuko is one of my favorite characters. Not just in Avatar: TLA, but generally. I love his character arc, and the fact that his extensive scarring (and... lazy eye? glass eye? whatever it is, doesn't point in the same direction as the other one) is so directly related to who he is as a character is just icing on the cake. And he doesn't get it magically healed or some cop-out like that. He takes over the Fire Nation, giant frickin' facial scar and all, and kicks ass. 

Gosh, wouldn't it be great if they made a movie out of that Avatar: The Last Airbender series? :V


----------



## Deo (Dec 18, 2013)

I too wish more characters were like Zuko. The scar isn't pretty, it doesn't get magically erased when he becomes a "good guy", and it furthers both the character's design and storyline. It's so damn rare to find characters that you learn to appreciate through the plot, and by extension come to love their defects. Nobody starts out watching Avatar thinking "wow that scar looks fabulous!" but after all the character development and how much the audience becomes emotionally involved the scar does sort of become beloved.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 18, 2013)

gorgonops said:


> nnnNNNGHHH that movie. that. fucking. _argh_.
> 
> Zuko is one of my favorite characters. Not just in Avatar: TLA, but generally. I love his character arc, and the fact that his extensive scarring (and... lazy eye? glass eye? whatever it is, doesn't point in the same direction as the other one) is so directly related to who he is as a character is just icing on the cake. And he doesn't get it magically healed or some cop-out like that. He takes over the Fire Nation, giant frickin' facial scar and all, and kicks ass.
> 
> Gosh, wouldn't it be great if they made a movie out of that Avatar: The Last Airbender series? :V




They did....and it was an aborted fetus of a movie thanks to Shamalyan. :V
But they did his arc very well to make him look not just like some guy trying to restore his honor. 

I really can't think of any characters that have interesting flaws, aside from Gado from the Bloody Roar series.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 18, 2013)

Baiken from Guilty gear is a favorite character of mine to play





http://www.fightersgeneration.com/characters/baiken-xxhr.jpg


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 18, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> They did....and it was an aborted fetus of a movie thanks to Shamalyan. :V
> But they did his arc very well to make him look not just like some guy trying to restore his honor.



Movie? What is this movie of which you speak?

At the beginning of their arcs, I didn't particularly care for Zuko or Toph, but man, as the show went on, they quickly became my favorites. Avatar: TLA is one of my all-time favorite shows, not least because it includes characters you don't necessarily normally see in conventional fantasy.


----------



## Teal (Dec 18, 2013)

Deo said:


> I too wish more characters were like Zuko. The scar isn't pretty, it doesn't get magically erased when he becomes a "good guy", and it furthers both the character's design and storyline. It's so damn rare to find characters that you learn to appreciate through the plot, and by extension come to love their defects. *Nobody starts out watching Avatar thinking *"*wow that scar looks fabulous*!" but after all the character development and how much the audience becomes emotionally involved the scar does sort of become beloved.


I did. :I


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 18, 2013)

Teal said:


> I did. :I



I actually started out thinking, "Wow, that ponytail is _hilarious_." I didn't think much about the scar until they brought up what happened.


----------



## Zenia (Dec 18, 2013)

gorgonops said:


> At the beginning of their arcs, I didn't particularly care for Zuko or Toph


lol I loved them both from the get-go!


Teal said:


> I did. :I


Me too!  I thought his ponytail was silly, but I liked the rest.


----------



## Avlenna (Dec 18, 2013)

Ed, from FMA.  He has a metal arm and leg, and he is also short.

http://axolotlburg.files.wordpress.com/2011/11/fullmetal-alchemist1.jpg


----------



## Carnau (Dec 30, 2013)

Vincent Valentine is wonderful


----------



## Tica (Dec 30, 2013)

the main female protagonist in "As  We Were" the short comic had a kickass, real-looking facial scar. not some little white line but a legit mass of scar tissue. 






I like more diversity in the media of body types, genders, races, disabilities... seeing macho white boys and slender little white girls all the time with the same gorram face gets tiresome.


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 31, 2013)

Edvard Kenway!


----------



## Matt Conner (Jan 3, 2014)

Adam Jensen in Deus Ex: human revolution




What a fuckin' badass. I also know a pretty avid furry roleplayer who's fursona is missing both arms, and the character is fantastic.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 3, 2014)

I'd have to say Toon Link cause he's normally a dumb kid and the "Hero" title wasn't branded on his ass at birth.


----------



## Pantheros (Jan 3, 2014)

puttin Vaas Montenegro up in this


----------



## jay-tiger (Jan 3, 2014)

Deo said:


> Polly from "Girl Interrupted"?


Polly was a really interesting character. I mean, like I'm not gonna go on the tirade of "mental illness is beautiful", but it was like Susanna had pointed out at the end of the movie, her giddy, positive attitude was a symbol of her trying to avoid her imperfections. Really, her attitude and personality was beautiful. And when they first introduced her character, I hardly noticed her scars. Also, I noticed that if you looked at her from one angle, it was like she was older. I feel like the trauma she's been through has aged her to insanity and her scars are symbolic of that.

I just watched that movie for the first time the other day, so excuse the lengthy reply, heh


----------

